# Building the house.



## Mandolin (Jan 13, 2013)

Several months ago I posted on here that I was sawing lumber to build a house for my wife and me. I just wanted to update everybody. I got the house framed up and I am about to start putting up rafters. The only lumber I've bought so far is a few 2x6's, plywood for the floor and I bought 6 20 foot 2x8's for my ridge beam. I glued and screwed the 2x8's together to make 2- 4 1/2 beams. I can saw 20 foot lumber on my mill, but I have to load the log from the end of the shed and it's a lot of trouble so I just went out and bought the lumber (on sale). I already have the metal for the roof thanks to my father-in-law. He gave me 46 sheets of new 17 foot galvanized tin, way more than I need. It's been raining here almost everyweek since September, so I'm behind on building. My ultimate goal is to not owe any money on the house when I'm finished. Anyway, I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats, man! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 on the pics.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 14, 2013)

The motion for pictures has been made and seconded........


----------



## phinds (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, what a great project to take on.

+3 on the pics !


----------

